
The UK Government should protect encryption not threaten it - jsingleton
https://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2017/tcns-encryption
======
jsingleton
Deadline to complain to the home office is 19 May (tomorrow). You may also
want to write to your MP, as they will probably be up for re-election very
soon.

[https://action.openrightsgroup.org/tell-home-office-
protect-...](https://action.openrightsgroup.org/tell-home-office-protect-
encryption)

